# Who do you hate out of the other 2 texas teams?



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hate the Rockets worse becasue theier fans think they can take the mavs. I got freinds in Houston saying how they will take us if we meet in the first round i tell them they are crazy. The mavs could take the rockets any day of the week.Without Juan Howard they are in trouble.Putting Weatherspoon on Dirk they have no chance.Or maybe padgett I dont know.I hate the spurs a little but they are good and can back it up I would love to beat both of the teams in the playoffs and show them and even the espn Nation that the mavs are the best team in Texas.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't hate any of them, but I like the Spurs more


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Same as Theo. They are a Texas team. I want all Texas teams to do well. But it goes:
Dallas
San Antonio
Houston


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I hate the Rockets more.But I like all Texas teams.The Mavs and Spurs play some entertaining games.But if one of the Texas teams wins a Championship,I'll be happy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Don't hate on the Spurs :biggrin: . I love all the texas teams. They are the life of NBA rite now. I like the Spurs; then the Mavericks, who are my second favorite team period; and then it's the Rockets, who are like my fifth favorite team in the league. After the Mavericks beat Phoenix in the second round, it'll be the real NBA finals, Spurs vs. Mavs. Can't get better than that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

However, I enjoy beating the Spurs more than the Rockets


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Theo! said:


> However, I enjoy beating the Spurs more than the Rockets


It's because the Spurs are better. It's the same reason I enjoy beating the Mavs more than the Rocks


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Since Rockets had Hakeem and Spurs had Robinson(David, not Glenn) I will never hate either of those teams.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Well few outsiders know, but there has been a butting rivalry between both Dallas and Houston. It goes as far back as the Oilers days. I hate Houston a lot more than San Antonio. Especially since they removed pink from their colors. That old court was very ugly. That's why no one ever shot well there.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

..Got a problem with pink?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't hate any teams. But I have to admit, the Spurs' "boring" dominance is annoying at times. I can't stand it when teams just win with no pizazz, and the entire season is anti-climactic because of that. I respect the Spurs, and love Ginobili though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I guess Houston is the ugly sister of Texas NBA teams.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I guess Houston is the ugly sister of Texas NBA teams.


They're just the middle child.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't hate any teams. But I have to admit, the Spurs' "boring" dominance is annoying at times. I can't stand it when teams just win with no pizazz, and the entire season is anti-climactic because of that. I respect the Spurs, and love Ginobili though.


I honestly don't see why the spurs are called boring so much. A couple of seasons ago they were boring as hell, but this season, especially lately, they have been one of the most entertaining teams in the league. How can you call back-to-back double over time victories boring? How can you call a team with Emanuel Ginobilli and Tony Parker boring? Well, I guess a fan of a team like Dallas would think defense is boring


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I used to hate that Rocket offense Rudy T employed. 4 guys watching Hakeem on the block. Those game were not aesthitically pleasing at all. I have some lingering dislike for Houston every since. Don't really hate them or any other team


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> ..Got a problem with pink?


And if I do......


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Why I oughta!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I hate the Spurs more. They win too much. Haha. I like TMac and big boy Yao.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Why I oughta!!!


Bring it on little man. :boxing: 

*Victory is mine!!!*

:banana:


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I don't hate any of them, but I like the Spurs more


.....ditto.



Theo! said:


> ..Got a problem with pink?


.....yes I do!



SMDre said:


> Bring it on little man. :boxing:


.....I'll back SMDre up, I'm asian, so I'll bust out my kung fu! :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

maverette04131 said:


> .....I'll back SMDre up, I'm asian, so I'll bust out my kung fu! :biggrin:


Now he stands no chance.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Uh-oh!

Well, I'll get *Steve Irwin *onto you two!!


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Uh-oh!
> 
> Well, I'll get *Steve Irwin *onto you two!!


Shhh theo!, he's already got a bad reputation. No need for more negative publicity :banana:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> Shhh theo!, he's already got a bad reputation. No need for more negative publicity :banana:


Nice!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------

